# Cutting 05 GMC bumper for Fisher



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Tell me I saw an 05 GMC without the bumper cut, It's a new truck never plowed. It looks real nice. The fisher dealer dealer told me if I don't let them cut my bumper out it will stress and crack up top were the rubber paited bumper meats the chrome. I asked: cant we just trim the bottom under the square holes, where the tow hooks come out, will still be intact. he said this will not work. I think it can be done. I'm not one to just say go ahead cut it. any advice, anyone done this???


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

when i had a blizzard put on they told me they didn't know if the could cut it or not so i told them just take it off. when i got it back i cut ti out myself straight down from the tow hooks and straight across


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DONT CUT IT :crying:  
boss and western have new frames so you dont have too cut   check them out


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

VIPER......Yup they do.......BUT with the new mount you have
even LESS ground clearance on these new GMs..........

I just remove my air dam..............Not sure if its possible to
do on a GMC tho.. The bumper/air dam assembly are diff.
than the Chevys..........................


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm just going to watch them cut the very bottom. I'll have them leave as much as possible not to stress it to much. There is a 1/2 inch of material that bends down for strength, that what i'll have then notch off. I'll post a pic afterwords. 

Thanks guys.

Nothing again the Western, I just have to stick with what I know.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

i just dont get why eng. get paid to devlope a truck HD then equip it with a plow package and then you have to cut to have the plow fit


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

vipereng2 said:


> i just dont get why eng. get paid to devlope a truck HD then equip it with a plow package and then you have to cut to have the plow fit


because bumbers are for protection and have no bearing on after market accessories like plows. The engineers designing the trucks have government laws to take into account- the plow designers have other things to take into account and since bumper heights are not one of them....
Stregnth, durability, load dispursal, etc bumper's are also so cosmetic in design now, it's as much a designer with no knowledge of structure and function as the engineer.

Why not put on a Chevy bumper?


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

justme- said:


> because bumbers are for protection and have no bearing on after market accessories like plows. The engineers designing the trucks have government laws to take into account- the plow designers have other things to take into account and since bumper heights are not one of them....
> Stregnth, durability, load dispursal, etc bumper's are also so cosmetic in design now, it's as much a designer with no knowledge of structure and function as the engineer.
> 
> Why not put on a Chevy bumper?


i have a chevy 05 2500 HD BUT I DONT WANT TO CUT :crying:  :realmad:


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

On my fisher I had to cut the bottom outa the hole that the tow hooks poke outa. It looks good and most people cant even tell. I bought what I thought was the best plow, I didnt buy based on what it looks like. You can do a bit of triming, yank the plastic peice off and replace it come summer, swap bumpers, bend it up, ect. It could be worse.....you could have to move the front bumper forward a few inches and have the hydralics hanging off your front end year round. Chevy(ford or dodge) isnt going to redesign the front end of a truck for the plow prep, they also arnt going to have thier engineers try and figure out what aftermarket accessories people are going to put on their trucks and make sure they are all easy bolt on. Chevy, ford, dodge dont sell enough "plow trucks" to care about what we want and most people that put plows on thier trucks will deal with some inconviences and dont care about taking thier truck to a show and shine.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

vipereng2 said:


> i have a chevy 05 2500 HD BUT I DONT WANT TO CUT :crying:  :realmad:


From Sonjaab's post I guessed the Chevy bumper would fit with less/no cutting. My bad.

I Agree with Ratlover- of course the other option could be a custom front bumper.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have seen a 2004 with a fisher where they only have to trim a little bit off the air dam of a GMC. They did not even go completely through to the tow hooks. I think it all depends on how patient the installer is on how well it looks when all finished.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes you're right, I guess I should be happy. In the old days you had to mangle a truck to put on plow. I Remember putting a Western blade on a buddies 86 Chevy that required pulling out the front bumper 4" and it looked like crap. The lower part of the bumper is all plastic and does nothing for protection. It would be nice if the manufactures incorporated a removable front panel for the plow hooks. Think of the aftermarket business adding a pop in piece that would hid the hooks in the summer with lighting provisions, winches or hooks. Hey.... I think I'm on to something! 

Tomorrow is the the day. Getting a MMII 8' blade w/fishstick, $3814.00 installed. Man the price of steel is the excuse for the high cost. I think I payed 2800 for my 7.5' 10 years ago.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I'd take it off and let them install the blade and do the trimming yourself. Your more apt to make it look nicer IMO than the dealer. Its pretty easy


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Easy on the Chevy and the older GMC. This one gonna [email protected] Not a bad idea though. If I feel ambitious tonight I will. I would have to take off the bumper and get soaked on the garage floor. At least I have a garage. It's been raining for so long now I forgot what the sun looks like. Now we're getting Nor Easter without the snow. We have had 5 strait weekends with rain.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Yaz said:


> Easy on the Chevy and the older GMC. This one gonna [email protected] Not a bad idea though. If I feel ambitious tonight I will. I would have to take off the bumper and get soaked on the garage floor. At least I have a garage. It's been raining for so long now I forgot what the sun looks like. Now we're getting Nor Easter without the snow. We have had 5 strait weekends with rain.


YA DOESENT IT SUCK


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Finaly got it done! The installer Stu at E.W. Sleeper said it takes him on average 10 minuts to do the hooks, He spent an hour on mine and did a great job trimming just the very bottom. He happen to be good guy to shot the breeze with as well. Thought I would mention I shopped all over the area, Southern NH and MA. Rick over there gave me best price installed with a Fishstick and Cutting edge. Look them up, It was worth the ride.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

*I've heard good things about Sleeper too*

Yaz,
I've heard good things about Sleeper as well. I'm just south of you in Mass.
J C Madigan in Harvard, Mass has treated me well over the years. I installed my own Fisher on my '04 GMC 2500HD so I cut the air dam myself with an air operated small reciprocating saw. You really won't notice it that much although it does make the air dam a little more flimsy. Wait till you use that Fishstick, you'll never go back to the joystick!! Good Luck.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Yaz said:


> Finaly got it done! The installer Stu at E.W. Sleeper said it takes him on average 10 minuts to do the hooks, He spent an hour on mine and did a great job trimming just the very bottom. He happen to be good guy to shot the breeze with as well. Thought I would mention I shopped all over the area, Southern NH and MA. Rick over there gave me best price installed with a Fishstick and Cutting edge. Look them up, It was worth the ride.


where is this place iam in ct and going to be getting a plow for mine soon


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

If you can save some hard earned cash , why not take a little ride...

It's about 10 miles this side of the Loudon International Speedway about 45-50 minutes from the Mass line. Head up Rt 3 North, It merges into 93N I believe it's route 395 in Concord (Sign says Loudon speedway) follow to exit 3 and take a right at the bottom of the ramp. You can see the plows on the right at the bottom of the ramp. Cant miss it. Rick is the sales men 603-225-6711. 

I think they will remember me, I'm the guy that bought them Pizza at lunch. I guess that doesn't happen often.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Yaz said:


> If you can save some hard earned cash , why not take a little ride...
> 
> It's about 10 miles this side of the Loudon International Speedway about 45-50 minutes from the Mass line. Head up Rt 3 North, It merges into 93N I believe it's route 395 in Concord (Sign says Loudon speedway) follow to exit 3 and take a right at the bottom of the ramp. You can see the plows on the right at the bottom of the ramp. Cant miss it. Rick is the sales men 603-225-6711.
> 
> I think they will remember me, I'm the guy that bought them Pizza at lunch. I guess that doesn't happen often.


got any pics


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

here is one of the front.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

here is the side


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I have none of just the horns. I'll post one as soon as I get a good shot for you.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Here is the back showing the Pace Edwards Roll Top Cover and the Line-X.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Man that looks great Yaz   

William


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Yaz--Nice looking truck.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks guys. I just need to get the bigger tires on it. then it will have the look i'm after.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

wow sweet looking truck  
show us a oic of the cut job i would like to see it i need to have mine cut :crying:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

vipereng2 said:


> wow sweet looking truck
> show us a oic of the cut job i would like to see it i need to have mine cut :crying:


My Flash on the camera is broken so you have to wait to see what the very bottom looks like when I get a new camera. What you can see on this photo is the front only. You can tell the box section that the hook used to come out from is slightly bent up. On black, it shows up a little more but there is no way around that. under the bumper has plenty of clearance so it will not hook on the plow frame. I saw GMC tonight that was cut in the usual way and the center was hanging down low from hooking in the frame. It was terrible. This will not happen on mine because the bottom is still all there except for the clearance for the bracket.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Yaz said:


> My Flash on the camera is broken so you have to wait to see what the very bottom looks like when I get a new camera. What you can see on this photo is the front only. You can tell the box section that the hook used to come out from is slightly bent up. On black, it shows up a little more but there is no way around that. under the bumper has plenty of clearance so it will not hook on the plow frame. I saw GMC tonight that was cut in the usual way and the center was hanging down low from hooking in the frame. It was terrible. This will not happen on mine because the bottom is still all there except for the clearance for the bracket.


that doesent show much can you take the plow off and take a pic 
dont mean to be a pain in the ass .


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Vipereng2

This shows the underside. Note in green shows where they usually cut it. The arrow shows what happens in time, the center section falls lower and lower and looks like crap. 
It seams very distorted, but like I said earlyer in this post, black shows everything and it really isn't even noticeable as you will see in the next pic.

Yaz


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Here is the front all done.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

looks real nice.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Yaz said:


> Here is the front all done.


wow looks sweet i hope my truck will come out as good .
check that i will make sure it comes out that way


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

*X-Blade upgrade*

My bud bought the X-Blade and let me try it... It fit in my garage. I had to go upgrade.. here it is now.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I know the steel rims look week, but they are practical. I put on the 285's BFGs. I cant wait till spring.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

And the 4" 304 Stainless Duals... It's not loud because of the diesel. Keeps the EGTs down.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

It's almost time to show new pictures of what it looks like now.


----------



## rmoto113 (Oct 31, 2008)

*question for you*

Hey first off, very nice truck. I have the same one. The question I have is what color is your Isolation module (Green, Yellow or White). Also what are the part numbers for the headlight wiring that goes to terminals three and four on the Isolation module. Your help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

What kind of Tonneau cover is that? Would it work with a backrack? Where did you get it and how much?


----------

